# utilité de l'application MDB ACCDB Viewer



## Membre supprimé 1075026 (18 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir 

 quelqu'un peut -il me dire à quoi sert exactement l'application MDB ACCDB Viewer ?

d'avance merci


----------



## gmaa (18 Avril 2013)

Faire une recherche avec les mots "MDB ACCDB Viewer" pour comprendre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1075026 (18 Avril 2013)

déjà fait mais pas vraiment plus clair que ça !


----------



## gmaa (18 Avril 2013)

Faire la recherche "application MDB ACCDB Viewer"
Tu trouveras :

*MDB Viewer Plus - Open and edit MDB/Accdb files.*
www.alexnolan.net/software/mdb_viewer_plus.htm - Traduire cette page

Clique sur "Traduire cette page"
Cela me semble on ne peut plus clair... Non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1075026 (19 Avril 2013)

merci pour les infos


----------

